# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Instalarán 100 "atrapanieblas" en la Costa Verde para irrigar cinco mil plantaciones forestales

## gpacheco

*Lima, may. 26 (ANDINA).-* El Ministerio de Agricultura, a través de AgroRural y la Municipalidad de San Miguel instalarán 100 “Atrapanieblas” en la zona de los acantilados para captar agua de la niebla costera y regar mediante un sistema por goteo las plantaciones en esa parte del litoral limeño.    _Con "atrapanieblas" buscan regar_ _plantaciones forestales en la Costa Verde_ 
El alcalde de San Miguel, Salvador Heresi, explicó que el sistema ‘atrapaniebla’ es un recurso que estaba siendo desaprovechado en Lima y que ahora sí podrán verse los resultados que genere, lo que posiblemente haga que sea imitado por otros municipios de la zona, que requieren agua para regar sus plantaciones.  
Agrorural ya instaló el primer módulo ‘atrapaniebla’ en la parte alta del acantilado frente al parque de La Media Luna en San Miguel, zona elegida por su potencial de producción de agua y por sus características topográficas. En la primera semana de evaluación se ha colectado 1.2 litros de agua, utilizando un panel de 3.5 m. de área. 
El director de Operaciones de Agrorural, Manuel Tapia Muñoz, explicó que estas unidades captadoras de niebla costera fueron confeccionadas utilizando tejido de filamentos planos de polipropileno negro de un milímetro de ancho.  
Indicó que el elemento captador consta de una malla plana sostenida por dos listones de madera, ubicado en forma perpendicular a la dirección del viento predominante. Durante el proceso de captación del agua contenida en la niebla, las gotitas son atrapadas por la malla y se agrupan allí hasta formar una gota de mayor tamaño que se desliza por gravedad hasta ser colectada por una canaleta dispuesta en el borde inferior del panel. 
Dijo que en base a una evaluación de 30 días se determinarán el número de paneles ‘atrapanieblas’ que se instalarán en la Costa Verde, que contribuirán a una mayor disponibilidad de agua para asegurar las plantaciones forestales instaladas para reverdecer este litoral costero. 
Este nuevo sistema de captación de agua permitirá irrigar inicialmente unos cinco mil plantones forestales de ficus, palmeras, molle costeño, buganvilia, y otras especies forestales que se están sembrando en los acantilados, para evitar la erosión de suelos y, al mismo tiempo, generar belleza paisajística y descontaminar el medio ambiente. 
Cada panel tiene un costo de 100 nuevos soles y puede captar unos cinco metros cúbicos de agua provenientes de las nieblas. Esta innovadora técnica permitirá aprovechar la fuerte humedad del invierno limeño y evitar la falta de agua.  *Foto: Agrorural*Temas similares: "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-" Conferencia Magistral: " "El futuro de la agricultura peruana y su competitividad" Escolares de Magdalena siembran cinco mil árboles en tramo de la Costa Verde

----------

